# Aristocraft parts



## tredye12 (Dec 2, 2016)

We're can you find aristo craft parts ,I have a Rogers 2-6-2 and need the plastic gray brake shoes 2 of them and 0-4-0 aristo craft and need the air compressor that goes in front of the smokestack


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Sadly not in to many places anymore. You can keep an eye on ebay or ask around different sites to see if folks have any kicking around but that is hit or miss. Try GLX as they are 3d printing new parts and if he doesn't make it now they can design one up if you have an example for them.

http://glxscalemodels.com/aristocraft-3d-printed-replacement-parts/


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy a non running one for parts.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

3D printing?


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

I have gotten part from GLX. Not sure where I found this guy but I did put him on the front page of the club web site. I have gotten hub wheel covers and steps and other items. Everyone in my train club that has used him have been very pleased. His address is glxscalemodels.com
There is a link on the front page on our club web site. houstonagg.com

Hope that helps


----------

